# fitness instructing in spain



## fabzi_98 (Apr 20, 2010)

Hi guys,

Im currently in Australia and moving to Europe in a few months. Im a fitness instructor here and was wondering if anyone could help me with the best places to apply for fitness instructing? I just want to do it for some extra cash and experience. Also, is Zumba big over there in Spain?

Thanks guys!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

fabzi_98 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Im currently in Australia and moving to Europe in a few months. Im a fitness instructor here and was wondering if anyone could help me with the best places to apply for fitness instructing? I just want to do it for some extra cash and experience. Also, is Zumba big over there in Spain?
> 
> Thanks guys!


Zumba is popular with expats in our area - but only enough to keep one instructor reasonably busy - & she has to travel up & down the coast to do it!

all the successful gyms/fitness centres I know are Spanish run - & the staff are Spanish or speak excellent Spanish.

Curiously we did have a fitness centre run by Australians here - it lasted about 3 years & has closed down.


----------



## fabzi_98 (Apr 20, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> Zumba is popular with expats in our area - but only enough to keep one instructor reasonably busy - & she has to travel up & down the coast to do it!
> 
> all the successful gyms/fitness centres I know are Spanish run - & the staff are Spanish or speak excellent Spanish.
> 
> Curiously we did have a fitness centre run by Australians here - it lasted about 3 years & has closed down.


Thanks heaps for the reply! im lucky in that i ca speak fluent spanish and am pretty energetic and keen to self promote! Are there any places in Spain that are better for applying then others? Thanks


----------



## fabzi_98 (Apr 20, 2010)

SteveHall said:


> By absolute coincidence I have just written 7 emails to the biggest UK chains and if you add their numbers it literally goes to almost 1,000 Plus there are hundreds of small chains with 1-10/20 centres
> 
> I would say your chance of working here without fluent Spanish are almost zero unless you work by hours for yourself. The last person I know who tried lasted about 6/8 weeks and is now teaching in Sweden at 35 euros per hour! Probably four times more than he got in Spain. The numbers of expats interested is just not enough I fear. Good Luck


Hey thanks for the tip! I speak fluent spanish so i hope that may help. But your friend is on a goldmine! where abouts in Sweden is that?!
Thanks again!


----------

